# 3 gallon - what to do with it?



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Welp I went to walmart and made a spur of the moment purchase of a 3 gallon Tetra tank. Its bowfront acrylic and came with a air pump for a filter and led color show thing. Its pretty looking I guess, but when I saw LED I thought it was saying it had LED light on top. Whatever, I already put a little desk light on it that actually looks pretty nice (somewhere in the 6000kv range (daylight)). So now Im thinking what to put in it. I don't really want to run a heater in it, so am I limited to just a beta? What would you do with it? I already decorated it with some gravel, some fake plants I had sitting around, and a piece of driftwood I had. Its looking good. Just considering my options. I'll get around to taking a picture of it sometime soon and Ill share. Thanks for reading and for any suggestions.

Frank

It looks like this http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-Half-Moon-B ... B007TUMZE8


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

MIGHT put a puny heater and some fancy guppies.


----------



## Schweitzer1214 (Aug 13, 2012)

I had two dwarf puffer fish  Names were Bubba and Noah!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd fill it with live plants and add a pair of endlers.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

How about some shrimps?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

shelly tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd go 10G for shellies and 5G for a betta. I tried to look up shrimps...it seemed 10G was most often mentioned, but maybe there are some smaller (smaller than cherry or amano).


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

A planted tank sounds great! Wouldn't plants require a heater? Well the tank is on top of a mini fridge and without the light on its at 70 right now (been dark for 2 hours and no light on all day today.) Hopefully its ok, but I bought an Anubias Barteri today at the local fish store (Aquatic Warehouse) and just dropped it in. I didn't have time today to take water out in order to put my hand all the way down to the bottom (it would overflow) so Ill mess with it tomorrow.

DJ, a 10 gallon would be awesome, but this is all I had room for in this particular spot. Maybe a 5g would fit but thought this tank was nice looking with the bow front 'half moon' style. The led light show it does in the bubbles it pretty nice and my 13 month old boy seems to like it. Ill look into some shrimps. Even some dwarf frogs would be cool. But again I haven't looked into their space requirements. Just thought Id come here first and get suggestions, and I do appreciate the ones *** gotten so far. Ill do some research based on the posts so far.

Dwarf puffers sound awesome too! But Im reading that they require 5 gallons per puffer. My tank is only 3g.

Side note, my 55g arrived today and I brought it home from the pet store. Stoked! Will be making a thread of my new Malawi tank after at least a month of patiently cycling. I know off topic, but couldn't keep it to myself.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

There isn't much you can keep responsibly in 3G other than maybe Endlers and a snail or two. Mind you, my Endlers are in a 75G, and I bet they prefer that :lol:


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

I hear ya. It's like all these people I see coming out of their apartment building with huge dogs to walk them half a block so they can poop ok the sidewalk. Poor dogs!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Shrimp, and endlers maybe ?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

What would you do with it?
Sell it before using it. Kind of useless for cichlids. Buy a far cheaper larger better set up from a better dealer for less money.

All the best James


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

I would not put cichlids in it. Its for a kids play room/my mancave haha. My PC is down here along with my mini fridge full of beer and a 55inch tv with playstaion 3 and cable. My boys and I spend a lot of time in here and there is not that much room. The 3 gallon will stay. It looks nice and will have to do for now. And I doubt I could get a bigger setup with a filter for less money, but thanks for the suggestion anyway, James.

Cryptic.. Some guppies still tempts me even though most web readings suggest a bigger tank. I wont do that to them though. Planted tank for now I guess. And Ill will look into shrimps. I see nano setups at fish stores with some cool looking shrimps with live plants.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cherry shrimp are neat to watch and for a table top size tank, that's what I would do.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am not knowledgeable about shrimp, but I did google cherry and amano and both suggested larger tanks so do your research first. Don't just go by what the fish store has on display, LOL.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

You can keep a colony of 100 shrimp in a 5-10 gal. Know a ton of people who do 

Guppies in a 3 gal no way lol

Is there a pic of this tank to upload, hard to picture a 3 gal lol


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Ember tetras or galaxy rasboras maybe.


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Could use it as a quarantine tank for plants. Might put a couple assassin snails in it to handle the inevitable snail-eggs-on-plants problem.


----------

